# No-ox-id "a-special"



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Anyone use this on the rails of their slot car track?

I was on a Tyco train forum and the guys use this stuff for the tru-steel train track and the ones that own a race track also coat the rails of their slot car track. 

My concern is this, does this mess with traction or tire life? 

Does it mess with the plastics of the track? 

Putting a door lock and joiner track together thinking of putting this at least on all the connections.


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

I used "Rail Brite" (I think that's the name, same type of stuff), but only on the connections between sections when I put my track together. I use a "Rail Buddy", which is like an old abrasive ink eraser on the rails now and then. I do treat my track with WD-40 a couple times a year.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

ruralradio said:


> I used "Rail Brite" (I think that's the name, same type of stuff), but only on the connections between sections when I put my track together. I use a "Rail Buddy", which is like an old abrasive ink eraser on the rails now and then. I do treat my track with WD-40 a couple times a year.


get some electronics "Tuner Cleaner-Lube" @ radio shack, aerosol ...
spray on cloth, wipe down rails...safe 4 plastic, also great on cleaning pickup shoes w/ ear swab..

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Not for rails but I use Special A for track joints and press fir=t power taps on my TKO track. It also comes in handy for battery terminals. The stuff is excellent ar corrosion prevention. One easy way to apply it is to warm the grease so it becomes liquid.


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

So when folks talk of using wd40, are we saying wipe down the whole track, or just the rails?


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

leonus said:


> So when folks talk of using wd40, are we saying wipe down the whole track, or just the rails?


I wipe down the whole track. Don't spray the WD directly on the track, just dampen a nice lint free towel and wipe away, then use a dry one to wipe it down again. I normally let the track sit for a day after treatment and give it another dry wipe. Side note.... I like to use kitchen hot pads to wipe down my track, nice and thick, most are just the right size for a 4 lane track. If I see 'em at yard sales in decent shape, I buy all I can. Don't use the fuzzy ones.

As far as the rails, here on the dry high plains, humidity isn't much of an issue. I use a "Rail Buddy" train track eraser type cleaner on the rails if needed, but, the best rail cleaner I've found is my Slottech super stock, ten or twelve laps on each lane fixes the rails right up for my non-magnet cars, better than an Oscar!


----------

